# Oscar hunting



## Discoverer

We went out with Oscar yesterday. It was raining all day, so we got in blind pretty late. I was hoping the sky would clear out later at a day, it didn't happen. 20 minutes after sunset three ducks tried to land on my dekes, so I shot one. At least Oscar had something to retrieve


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY

Oh man that is an awesome pic! I can't wait for my boy to go hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gdgli

More photos, please.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Great photo, that belongs in a frame! ♥


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great photo! Tito says to tell Oscar that he is very jealous.


----------



## Jige

Great picture! Glad Oscar got do some hunting tell him he did good and give him a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## hollyk

Good work Oscar.


----------



## Claudia M

Good job oscar!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Atta boy Oscar! Duck for dinner...doesn't get any better!

Pete


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Nice job Oscar!


----------



## Discoverer

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Atta boy Oscar! Duck for dinner...doesn't get any better!
> 
> Pete


What could be better than a duck for dinner? - Two ducks!


----------



## Golden4Life

Great job both of you!! Super picture!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 28, 2012*

Today was a perfect day for duck hunting, after many days of the heavy rain we finally had a blue sky in a morning, so got our limit in two hours. We brought home 6 mallards and 2 teals. Oscar is very proud of himself, he retrieved his first cripple this morning. At first he circled couple times around the flipping duck, but than managed to grab him and successfully brought to shore. Yay!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Good job Oscar! :appl:


----------



## Discoverer

Discoverer said:


> ... 20 minutes after sunset three ducks tried to land on my dekes, so I shot one.


Some USA hunters expressed their concerns about dusking, but in Canada it's lawfull to hunt migratory game birds from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.


----------



## marsh mop

Discoverer said:


> Some USA hunters expressed their concerns about dusking, but in Canada it's lawfull to hunt migratory game birds from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.


Discoverer, great job for you and Oscar. Pleases ignore those who want to diss your success. You played by the rules where you hunt. Those who do not know the rules in Canada should just worry about where they will shoot their next limit.
I know about hunting in Canada after visits over the last twenty five years. The last in Saskatchewan last month. You have the best hunting bird hunting in the world.
Congratulations on your hunts with your dog, dogs do make hunts that you always remember!!
Jim


----------



## gdgli

Discoverer said:


> Some USA hunters expressed their concerns about dusking, but in Canada it's lawfull to hunt migratory game birds from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.



I'm actually envious of your regs. Probably the concerned USA hunter had the idea it might be legal in Canada.


----------



## Discoverer

gdgli said:


> I'm actually envious of your regs ...


And you have cheaper ammo and better selection of firearms :


----------



## Discoverer

*November 10, 2012 (18 months)*

It starts getting cooler here and already frost on the grass in the morning. Hopefully we'll see more ducks soon. Yesterday's hunt wasn't bad, we managed to bag 6 ducks, 3 of them are big fat mallard drakes. Oscar did a great job retrieving them all. 2 cripples dropped into high grass and he found them both. Nicely done!










More of Oscar's pictures from that day available in the thread


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 22, 2012*

We went with a friend this morning and limited out in less than 2 hours. Oscar did a great job retrieving them all, however couple times he broke the sit right after the shot and took off on his own before I sent him. He was too excited to go after the dropped duck, so I didn't correct him. Next time I will restrain him to make sure he doesn't develop the bad habit.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm green with envy...nice work Oscar!!! Great pictures!

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom

Way to go Oscar!!


----------



## love never dies

I missed the October 28 thread. 
Oscar is your little buddy and best friend.
Oscar - Rock!


----------



## hotel4dogs

great hunts, great photos!!!
I think you should start new threads for each one, since I almost missed these! I just thought the new posts were people commenting on the original post


----------



## hollyk

Looks like you and Oscar are having lots of fun this fall!


----------



## Discoverer

hotel4dogs said:


> great hunts, great photos!!!
> I think you should start new threads for each one, since I almost missed these! I just thought the new posts were people commenting on the original post


I am using this thread as a photo diary for our hunting trips, so prefer to keep it in one place


----------



## Discoverer

*Dec 30, 2012 - Last hunt of the year!*

The place we went has tidal waters and the tide was really high this morning. I was waist height in the water in my waders and had the hard time to find anything for Oscar to stand on. Finally found the floating log that;s big enough to fit him, but it was a challenge as log was turning with any dog's movement and he's falling from it, but Oscar quickly figured out if he's stay still, he will be out of the freezing water. I shot few ducks and Oscar swum out and brought them back in a professional manner. There were long retrieves, at least 80 yards and after three long swims he started shivering and barely could catch his breath, so back on a rolling log to keep him out of the water. 
When sun raised couple swans landed about 300 yards from us, they were absolutely gorgeous!

















And here is the picture when water fallen about 2 feet and the log finally touched the ground and stopped rolling.
















Oscar is getting better and better with every hunt. What a great hunting companion I have! I couldn't be happier with my dog and speaking of the happiness - Happy New Year everyone! :wavey:arty::wiggle::jamming:


----------



## Max's Dad

Beautiful shot with the swans. Happy New Year to you and Oscar.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I really enjoyed all the beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 6, 2013*

Today was the last day for hunting geese, so we went out to get a chance.
There weren't many birds in the sky, but we managed to get one teal and a nice Canadian goose pictured below:


----------



## MaddieMagoo

WOW! I just love seeing what our Goldens were bred to do.  Who is your boy from? He is gorgeous!


----------



## Discoverer

MaddieMagoo said:


> WOW! I just love seeing what our Goldens were bred to do.  Who is your boy from? He is gorgeous!


He came from Chuckanut Retrievers in Bellingham.


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 12, 2013*

Frost morning and a falling tide - what else you need for a successful hunt? A dog companion of course! 
Today we brought home 8 ducks and one more was stolen by hawk 
I saw the duck was hit with my shot, but believe it or not - it still flying away about 100 meters and than fell down. 
A hawk went right after her, so I had no chance to recover it :uhoh: 
Below are some pictures from the after hunt photo session:


----------



## Jen & Brew

Awesome!!! Great pictures!! I can't wait for Brew to get there!!


----------



## Jen & Brew

By the way, is your Golden crossed with a Bear? He's huge!!!


----------



## Discoverer

Jen & Brew said:


> By the way, is your Golden crossed with a Bear? He's huge!!!


Hahaha, Actually, he's not that big, just seems so from this angle


----------



## hollyk

What a handsome talented hunting buddy you have!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 16, 2013*

Last duck hunting of 2012-2013 season. There will be 3 weeks of the geese hunt at the end of February, but ducks are over.


----------



## Discoverer

*Short video of duck retriving*


----------



## Wendy427

Have to admit, I was really curious to see these pics and watch the video. Really cool, Oscar!


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos and loved the video. Your boy is really handsome...and clearly loves what he's doing!


----------



## Zuca's mom

That is adorable.


----------



## love never dies

Oscar is a true good boy! So desire to please Discoverer  
- love the video


----------



## Discoverer

*Ducks hunting*

The season is over until next fall, so here is just a short video of winter hunting with Oscar.


----------



## Helo's Mom

He is so beautiful and well trained. I just love all the things you post about him.


----------



## Discoverer

Short collage of Oscar's field photos since he was 10 weeks old.

Enjoy!


----------



## Discoverer

*September 7, 2013*

Waiting is over and goose hunt is officially on!!! Below are couple pictures from today's opener. We managed to bag 9 beautiful geese this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs

great photos! He's smiling, must have had a great day!


----------



## love never dies

Ohh.. I missed the short collage --- very nice!


----------



## sterregold

Nice! The geese here must have gotten a memo that the season was open because they have disappeared from the fields they were in the day before!!


----------



## Alaska7133

It's good to see Oscar enjoying getting out there. He's very good at what he does. Have you thought about doing hunt tests with him?


----------



## Discoverer

sterregold said:


> Nice! The geese here must have gotten a memo that the season was open because they have disappeared from the fields they were in the day before!!


It's really amazing, isn't it? And as soon as the season is over, they start flying right above your head and completely ignore your presence, but only until the next opening day ...


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> It's good to see Oscar enjoying getting out there. He's very good at what he does. Have you thought about doing hunt tests with him?


I think he would easily pass JH test, but it's not a goal for us right now, maybe later. I just want him to be a great gun dog and a hunting companion.


----------



## goldlover68

Wishing I was with you guys..great pictures...looks like you have a real Water Dog going for you....

Teal season is open now where live it has been over 90 degrees F all week but is cooling off on Thursday....I am going hunting on Friday.....maybe we will get a shot or two!


----------



## averageJoelene

Oscar is one HANDSOME fellow! And I absolutely love seeing these guys/gals doing what they do best.


----------



## Discoverer

*November 4, 2013*

Pictures from yesterday's hunt:


----------



## hotel4dogs

AWESOME photos.


----------



## JessCDoyle

Absolutely love this thread.. We're getting into field work with Laika, but would love for her to be a great hunting companion/gun dog as well.. if only we were hunters! never too late to learn for sure,and we hope that we will soon.. just so much involved! But I love it, and I love seeing the dog do what they're bred for and in their element


----------



## Discoverer

Hunting is great this season! 





































More pictures from the latest hunt is in the thread


----------



## timberdoodle

Excellent pictures! Oscar's a great looking dog, it looks like he's living the dream


----------



## Discoverer

*Sep 7, 2014*

We bagged one honker on goose opener. It was slow this year, looking forward for duck opener in October.


----------



## Alaska7133

That's too bad. Our opener was last Monday for all birds. Went today and just enjoyed the day. The only duck we flushed was too far to shoot. The marshes I go to are 10 minute drive from my house. I'm tempted to go this week before work. How far do you have to go to shoot?


----------



## Discoverer

There are few farms/ marshes we're usually hunting on, all are withing 1 hour drive. 



Alaska7133 said:


> That's too bad. Our opener was last Monday for all birds. Went today and just enjoyed the day. The only duck we flushed was too far to shoot. The marshes I go to are 10 minute drive from my house. I'm tempted to go this week before work. How far do you have to go to shoot?


----------



## Discoverer

*Duck opener*

We got a few very nice mallards last weekend on an opener. Oscar was a happiest dog 










More pictures are in the thread


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 8, 2014*

After few weeks of heavy rain most of the fields are flooded with lots of ducks on them. We went out today morning and limited out in less than two hours. Got one honker too.


----------



## Discoverer

We went again to the same field and just in two days the field is almost dry off. We found a small pond where were able to set the decs. Much less ducks this time, got only 5. One retrieve was very difficult, as I didn't see exactly where the bird landed and kept sending Oscar to high reeds, but in wrong direction. Finally let him do his job and he brought the bird to my hand. I should rely more on his nose than on my eyes


----------



## Alaska7133

It would be great if you shared with us the decoys that you use. You are definitely very successful!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> It would be great if you shared with us the decoys that you use. You are definitely very successful!


There is nothing special about my decoys. I have a dozen of mallard's floating, robo duck and a dozen of goose silhouettes. I would bring much more decs with me, but it's difficult to carry the load without a cart and cart isn't an option for the places I am usually going. 
Much more important than decoys is time of year, time of the day, temperature, wind and overall visibility. Most of the ducks killed right before sunrise, then it's quiet for a bit and then they start coming in waives. I barely getting any ducks passing two hours after sunrise. Right choice of where to go is very important: fog and lots of rain - I am going to flooded fields. Clear, frost morning with strong wind - I am heading to the open water. Also I found the chances are better on falling tide rather than on a raising water. And as soon as migratory came from the north ducks are everywhere.


----------



## Alaska7133

What do you use for a blind?

I can't shoot before sunrise here in Alaska, I'm surprised that you can. We actually have a book that posts exactly what minute you can start shooting depending on the area of the state you are in. It's nice that you aren't limited like that.


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> What do you use for a blind?


I am using a portable Ameristep blind at a field, which is light and easy to pack and carry. 












Alaska7133 said:


> I can't shoot before sunrise here in Alaska, I'm surprised that you can. We actually have a book that posts exactly what minute you can start shooting depending on the area of the state you are in. It's nice that you aren't limited like that.


 In Canada you can start shooting 30 mins before sunrise and obviously the exact time is different for different geo-locations.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 23, 2014*

Went out on Sunday and got a two men limits in few hours.


----------



## hotel4dogs

a happy boy!


----------



## Discoverer

hotel4dogs said:


> a happy boy!


There were two dogs in a field, both soaking wet but absolutely happy !


----------



## hotel4dogs

Looks like he has gotten a bit of a white muzzle since the thread started. He looks so distinguished now!


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 30, 2014*

It was cold, snow and no wind today, so we knew our chances were slim right from beginning, but couldn't resist temptation and went out. There was no ducks in the air! I barely got three and two of them were mergs,which aren't very tasty. Oh well ...


----------



## gdgli

Very nice!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 3, 2015*

Riding home with pups.


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 11, 2015*

We went out last weekend for another duck hunt. Unfortunately there wasn't as many ducks as expected. What should have been a 8 bird day was only a 1 bird day. The lone mallard we got early in a morning was the only trophy we brought home.


----------



## MercyMom

Oscar's looking great!


----------



## Max's Dad

Good job, Oscar!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

your boy is just so beautiful. i love the pictures you post!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 25, 2015*

Pheasants hunt last weekend


----------



## hotel4dogs

that is one handsome, happy boy!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 31, 2015*

Couple more pheasants into Oscar's collection.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, I want to know how you can have GREEN GRASS in B.C. while we have 2 feet of snow in the Chicago area??? That strikes me as so unfair


----------



## Discoverer

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, I want to know how you can have GREEN GRASS in B.C. while we have 2 feet of snow in the Chicago area??? That strikes me as so unfair


And I want to know why 6 months ago Canadian dollar was same as USD and now it's just ¢80? It's so unfair indeed :


----------



## hotel4dogs

so that we can get more value for our money in casinos right across the border??


----------



## Vhuynh2

Discoverer said:


> And I want to know why 6 months ago Canadian dollar was same as USD and now it's just ¢80? It's so unfair indeed :


I visited Vancouver BC two weeks ago, and I was NOT complaining.


----------



## Discoverer

Vhuynh2 said:


> I visited Vancouver BC two weeks ago, and I was NOT complaining.


I hope you're not complaining about green grass and natural beauty, not just about shopping


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm only in Seattle, so we have the same grass and weather!


----------



## gdgli

Very nice Discoverer. Glad to see you are having so much fun!


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 28, 2015*

This morning we went out for another pheasant's hunt with local hunting club. Oscar found and brought two pheasants to hands, so I didn't make any shots and saved two shells 




























And a short video. It's really short. I didn't have any time to set up and had to take a bird from him as it still alive


----------



## Alaska7133

So he trapped them live before they could fly? Or he caught them as they started to fly? He's a great dog. It's nice when they do all the work isn't it!


----------



## Discoverer

He got the first one before fly and to be honest I have no clue what and how it happen. I saw his tail started to wiggle really fast - that's his way to point and then he went into the bushes and a minute later came out with a pheasant in his mouth. He flushed the second bird and followed its flying for about 300 meters and caught on a ground when it's landed.


----------



## Alaska7133

They are way smarter than we ever think they are aren't they? I bet he was a super happy dog today.


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> They are way smarter than we ever think they are aren't they? I bet he was a super happy dog today.


Oscar in general is a very happy dog, but hunting's what he's living for. I barely used e-collar this season, just let him do his job and most of the times really amazed with results. Like this second pheasant I mentioned before, at that far distance I couldn't even see him, he did everything on his own. I just got on video last 50 meters of that retrieve. In fact he flushed another pheasant that day, but the bag limit is two birds, so I had to call him back, which he wasn't too happy about :


----------



## Discoverer

*Oct 10, 2015*

This Saturday was a duck opening. We managed to bag 6 big and fat mallards


----------



## gdgli

I would say that you had a terrific day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Macs#1

Very envious. We have leased a bean field in AR this year and hopefully finally put Sam on some birds! Thanks for the pictures, great looking Golden.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 5, 2015*

Another great hunt this morning. We limited out in less than two hours. Shot the first 6 birds within half an hour and it took another hour or so for remaining two.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 15, 2015*

After the week of heavy rain the fields finally got flooded. And now lots of ducks out there. We had 2 men's limit on Sunday with a good variety of the species: mallards, teals, wigeons, pintalls and one wood duck.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

i love these pictures and enjoy following this thread. I'm not into hunting (sorry!) but so appreciate and love seeing your pup in his element!


----------



## gdgli

I love the pics. Sounds like you are having a blast!


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 21, 2015*

We went both days on Sat and Sun for the pheasant hunt. It took us more than an hour on Sat to limited out and only 10 minutes on Sunday.










And here's Oscar let Luna sniff his trophy, but when she tried to pull it away, he made a crystal clear to her it wasn't a brightest idea


----------



## Alaska7133

My old guy Reilly only growled when another dog tried to take his bird. Otherwise he was sweet to all dogs. Something about birds that they get a bit possessive about! I hope Luna gets into the bird action soon!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> My old guy Reilly only growled when another dog tried to take his bird. Otherwise he was sweet to all dogs. Something about birds that they get a bit possessive about! I hope Luna gets into the bird action soon!


We usually hunt with another dog, who likes to steal the retrieved game. Oscar and him are best buddies for 4 years, but not when it goes to steal his birds. Oscar doesn't like it at all.


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 18, 2016*

It's a second time Luna went hunting with Oscar and they both had a blast. 
Oscar did all the work, as Luna is still in training, but it's good for her to get out and see the real hunt


----------



## Herschel

Luna's gotten big, glad they had fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

